
Busted: Photographer takes down website when his theft is discovered - herodotus
https://petapixel.com/2020/04/02/irelands-most-loved-wedding-photographer-is-stealing-my-work/
======
sharemywin
I'm confused did he actually rip off the websites or did he think he was
buying stock photos and they were stolen. I get photographers should actually
take photos they claim too.

but it seems like a much bigger issue if people other than the true owner of
the photos are posting photos on stock sites and they are selling them.

"I finished my day by reverse-searching as many images as I could find and
traced many of Muldoon’s photos back to Adobe Stock, Alamy, Shutterstock, and
Unsplash"

~~~
herodotus
Not stock - taken from websites

------
herodotus
And the website in question: Now "Under Construction"

[https://darraghmuldoon.ie](https://darraghmuldoon.ie)

